# Virtual Ant: interessanter Editor für Ant Buildskripte



## Thomas Darimont (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

Virtual Ant ist ein interessanter Editor um sich Ant Scripts zusammenbauen bauen und auf einem
virtuellen Dateisystem ausprobieren kann.

Schaut mal hier:
http://www.placidsystems.com/virtualant/
http://www.placidsystems.com/virtualant/video/newdemo/vantdemo.htm

Gruß Tom


----------

